# Chinese carbon saddle



## mikeyc38 (Sep 8, 2011)

I've bought carbon bottle cages from this company with Good results and I'm intrigued by this saddle. pretty durned cheap at $53 so not much risk but wondering if anyone has experience with this type of saddle. Wonder how it feels for medium to longer rides? Its pretty light and slick looking. My current saddle is a Fizik Aliante which I find very nice, I realize this won't be as comfy and I'm willing to make a trade off for the weight and looks.


New Cycling Road Bicycle or MTB Mountainbike Full 3K Carbon Saddle Only 128G | eBay


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

It looks cool. And like you I've picked up some overseas water bottle cages. After 18 months of racing I have not lost a bottle! And like you I once considered getting one of those saddles. But I passed on it. 

I imagine that it would be on the bike for a few rides and then find its way into the booty bin. Then I would tell myself that I would use it in uphill TTs and mountain top races, only to never actually use it that way. This saddle costs over twice as much and weighs 20 grams more. But I've logged 12-22 hours a week on it for over a year without any issues. 

Sorry, that's not the direct experience you wanted. It's just my experience after being in your shoes some time ago and ultimately passing up on a Chinese direct full carbon saddle.

EDIT TO ADD: This saddle weighs less, has some foam padding on top, and comes direct from a trusted manufacturer.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

Aren't there a bunch of coverless Chinese carbon saddles that weigh like 50-80g?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I know other people have cited failures on MTB rides. If you're trying to just take a chance at the dollar and are just left with a concern for safety...people will say I'm on high balls but I think it's a low risk situation. The mode of failure won't be catastrophic unless both the saddle bed and rails somehow fail at the very same time to have the seatpost...-yeah.

I have a carbon saddle by Trigon. They're a bit more "official" in being better known as an established brand also supplying for others. Under my 140lb self I don't perceive it as a flexible pillow that does my bottom wonders, but I find it very comfortable despite it feeling stiff. Part of it is just being smart with unweighting over bumps. Actually hope to find another at a low price because the rails are standard diameter too.


----------



## mikeyc38 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks guys, those recommendations look good and are also only slightly heavier.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

I have one and like it ok; longest ride I did with it was three hours, and I forgot it was there by the end. That's a good sign.


----------



## partyofone (Feb 8, 2012)

I just clicked your link and the saddle is $153 not $53. That's a bit more.


----------



## mikeyc38 (Sep 8, 2011)

Very strange, it was $53 yesterday. They must have revised the price. Not worth $153 IMO. PMT just curious, how much was yours?


----------



## KickDes (Feb 11, 2013)

There seem to be other inexpensive Chinese carbon saddles for sale on ebay. Structural durability is one thing (I don't know enough about how carbon saddles hold up for riding), but some of these have no padding, and thus look quite slick. Anyone riding these padless saddles who can weigh in on whether or not you tend to "slide around" on them?

Brand New 3K Full Carbon Fiber Bike Saddle Bicycle Cycling Seat Cushion ETO666 | eBay

Hylix Road Bike Carbon Saddle Seat Fit MTB Riding Ergonomics Design | eBay


----------



## pvrider310 (Feb 11, 2009)

I wouldnt trust my ass on those...


----------



## kimare (Aug 20, 2012)

mikeyc38 said:


> I've bought carbon bottle cages from this company with Good results





Local Hero said:


> And like you I've picked up some overseas water bottle cages. After 18 months of racing I have not lost a bottle!


A bit off topic but may I ask which cage design you both have? I've lost some bottles from my MTB cage and are looking for new ones.


----------

